# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Çfarë po ndodh me emrat e fëmijëve?!

## Davius

Nga Ardian Vehbiu

Vënia e emrit fëmijës është një akt dëshire, i tillë që fëmija ta bartë pastaj me vete përgjithnjë dëshirën e prindërve, së bashku me përkatësinë në një kulturë, në një fe`, ose në një vizion fatlum të botës së nesërme.

Emërtimi vetë e ka gjithnjë një aspekt magjik, madje përtej ritualeve të lashta të pagëzimit dhe të kalendarit; për këtë na bind vetë historia e emrit shqip, në të cilën gjen të pasqyruar historinë e shqiptarit vetë.

Fetë ndër shqiptarë, nga ana e tyre, e kanë sistematizuar emërtimin prej shekujsh, në kuptimin që pagëzimi ndër besimtarët funksionon më tepër si akt përkatësimi, teksa dëshira e prindërve përtretet në dëshirën e përbashkët të komunitetit për tu riprodhuar dhe përkushtimin e përbashkët ndaj hyjnisë.

Për këtë arsye, konfirmimi i shqiptarisë si fe` kombëtare, që nga Rilindja e këtej, përkoi me gjallërimin dhe përhapjen e një sistemi të ri emrash shqip, të cilët do tia ndërronin pamjen madje ngjyrën shoqërisë në shtetin shqiptar, edhe ai i porsapagëzuar sërish në 1912-ën.

Emrat me prejardhje nga fjalë të shqipes, si Ylli, Drita, Agim, Vjollca, Luan, Lumturi, Dashamir, Liri, Bekim, Fatbardh e dhjetëra të tjerë të këtij lloji, tip emri që nuk kishte munguar ndër shqiptarët më parë, filluan tani të përdoren si shenjë e vullnetit për ta identifikuar shqiptarinë me gjuhën shqipe.

Madje edhe emra me prejardhje të huaj, si Liliana, Robert, Kozeta, Ernest, Hektor, Diana, Edmond, Roland e të tjerë u përdorën më tepër si shprehje e shekullarizimit të kulturës shqiptare, ose e një prirjeje për tiu shmangur emrave tradicionalisht të diktuar prej feve. Kultura kombëtare kërkonte kontroll mbi emrin e përveçëm; dhe shekulli XX u shtjellua edhe shekull ndërrimi rrënjësor të emrave ndër shqiptarët, çka u shoqërua me shndërrime të tjera shoqërore po aq të thella dhe gjithëpërfshirëse, mes të cilave hapja ndaj kulturës botërore, veçanërisht asaj perëndimore.

Meqë rilindja e shqiptarit modern parakuptonte përvetësimin masiv të historisë kombëtare, në shkolla dhe gjetiu, kjo hodhi në qarkullim një grup emrash që u përkisnin burrave dhe grave të shquara të kombit në të shkuarën - duke filluar me Lekën e Madh, e pastaj me radhë Pirron, Gjergjin, Kastriotin, Donikën, Gjinin, Vojsavën, Kamanin, Gjonin, Aranitin, Mamicën, Jerinën; krenaria për lavdinë e shkuar shkonte krah për krah me gjeografinë e atdheut, si tokë të shenjtëruar nga historia; që andej emra si Korab, Shkëlzen, Drin, Sazan, Arbër, Rozafë, Tomor. Shqipëria, e shtrirë në hapësirë dhe në kohë, po riprodhohej tani në identitetet vetjake të qytetarëve të saj.

Një hap më tutje do të hidhej me emrat ilirë, qëmtuar prej mbishkrimeve mbetur nga lashtësia ose vjelë nga tekstet klasike. Bardhyl, Agron, Genci dhe Tefta u hapën rrugë një vargu emrash të tjerë të çuditshëm, të panjohur, por të bukur; në fonetizmin ilir, kultura shqiptare gjeti, ndoshta vetëm duke e përfytyruar, shenja të një të kaluare që përndryshe kish humbur.

Këtë proces të natyrshëm shekullarizimi dhe shqiptarizimi nëpërmjet shekullarizimit e përçudnoi ndërhyrja totalitare në kulturë, ose imponimi ndonjëherë forcërisht i detyrimit për ti emërtuar fëmijët sipas listash politikisht të miratuara. Si në fusha të tjera, totalitarizmi përvetësoi prirje kulturore të natyrshme e në thelb pozitive, duke i zbrazur nga kuptimi, për ti kthyer në rituale po aq të konsumuara sa ato fetaret, të cilat kërkonte të zëvendësonte me çdo kusht.

Zgjedhja e emrit nga prindërit ose kumbari ka edhe një aspekt estetik; gjuhëtarët prej kohësh kanë vënë re parapëlqimin për emra që përmbajnë bashkëtingëllore sonante si n, l dhe r; veçanërisht u parapëlqye eufonia për emra vajzash, në rrethanat kur femra erdhi duke iu larguar modelit të nënës me shumë fëmijë, për tiu afruar atij të së dashurës dhe objektit të bukur në përgjithësi.

Të detyruar të zgjidhnin emra për fëmijët e tyre nga një meny zyrtare e afishuar në zyrat e gjendjes civile, shqiptarët e viteve 1970-1980 u kapën pas estetikës formale të bukurtingëllimit si i mbyturi pas fijes së barit - siç e vërejmë sot në emra njëzet-tridhjetëvjeçarësh si Alketa, Kleid, Erion, Blendi, Elona, Suela, Ledio, Eriola, Entela, Klea. Vlera e emrave ilirë mbeti e lartë në bursën e shkëmbimeve kulturore; por tashmë pakkush kujtohej për domethënien e tyre, historike ose tjetërlloj, ose për funksionin që kishin pasur në krye.

Vitet 1990 ishin për shqiptarët vite përmbysjesh të mëdha, por edhe dëshirash të mëdha, mes të cilave shquhej ajo për ta bërë Shqipërinë si gjithë Europa; gjakimi për këtë farë shndërrimi kërkonte investime gjithfarësh, por investimi në një emër fëmije mbetej më simboliku e ndoshta më i mbarsuri me vizion. Ashtu edhe fëmijët shqiptarë erdhën e u bënë, me marramendje prej orteku, Tedi, Sara, Fiorela, Xhoni, Samanta, Franc; për të mos folur për të gjitha ato raste, kur prindërit iu rikthyen ritualit fetar të ndërprerë brutalisht dhe artificialisht gjatë viteve totalitare.

Si dhe herët e tjera, ky ndërrim paradigme ishte përgatitur prej kohësh dhe duhet lexuar si rezultat procesesh largvajtëse; mes të cilave duan dalluar, nga njëra anë, bjerrja e rëndësisë simbolike të aktit emërtues ose trajtimi i emërtimit si të ishte fjala për të zgjedhur një xhaketë ose një palë këpucë në dyqan; dhe nga ana tjetër, kriza e Shqipërisë post-totalitare, që i shtyu shumë qytetarë shqiptarë tu uronin fëmijëve, pavetëdijshëm, një të ardhme si joshqiptarë, por si qytetarë të botës.

Prirja instinktive, në situata të tilla, është që zgjidhja të kërkohet nëpërmjet ndërhyrjes, sadoqë ndërhyrja, sidomos nga ana e autoriteteve çfarëdo, jep rezultate gjithnjë kundërprodhuese. Njerëzit nuk duan më që dëshirat e tyre, duke përfshirë aty emrat e fëmijëve, tua diktojnë të tjerët, madje edhe kur këta të tjerë mbahen si më të mençëm, më të virtytshëm, e më shqiptarë se kallaballëku.

Gjithnjë është me dobi praktike që valët e përhapjes së emrave më të përdorur të këqyren e të studiohen si epidemi të modës, të cilat ndjekin ligjësitë e përhapjes së sëmundjeve ngjitëse. Mirëpo modën, edhe kur është e qortueshme, nuk e kundërshton dot me metodën e karantinës; meqë gardhet e digat, sado të forta, veç krijojnë tensione shpesh të papërballueshme.

Përkundrazi, një mënyrë e këshillueshme ndërhyrjeje do të ishte vetëdijësimi i publikut për procesin, krahas me nxitjen e një kulture të tillë të së përditshmes, që tia kthejë aktit pagëzues shekullar solemnitetin dhe prindërve përgjegjësinë kulturore ndaj emërtimit.

Megjithatë, shqiptarët ndoshta do tu rikthehen emrave shqiptarë kur Shqipërisë ti jetë rikthyer sado pak dinjitet, brenda dhe jashtë vendit; sepse vetëm ashtu dëshirat e individëve do të përputhen me aspiratat e elitave kulturore kombëtariste dhe përzgjedhja e emrave nga tradita kombëtare shekullare do të përjetohet nga prindërit dhe komunitetet si cool. 

SHEKULLI

----------


## Davius

*Është pjesë e krizës shpirtërore të tranzicionit të stërzgjatur*

Nga Zyhdi Dervishi

Tek emrat shfaqet në masë të konsiderueshme profili kombëtar i çdo populli. Në Evropë, ka ekzistuar dukuria apo prirja e përhapjes së kulturave dhe disiplinave nga një popull tek tjetri, nga një kulturë tek tjetra, kësaj prirjeje i është nënshtruar dhe kultura e popullit shqiptar. Faktorët kryesorë që përcaktojnë këtë prirje janë këto:

1- Përhapja e feve të mëdha, të cilat janë formësuar dhe janë përhapur në popujt e tjerë siç janë: krishterimi në versionin- katolicizëm, ortodoksizëm dhe protestianizëm. Pothuajse të gjithë popujt e Evropës kanë emra përcaktuara mbi baza të tilla. Faktori i fesë është më i fortë në Shqipëri sepse shqiptarët jetojnë në një rajon ku ndërthurje të 3- 4 feve të mëdha botërore (katolicizmi, ortodoksizmi, myslimanizmi i ndarë në: syni dhe bektashi).

Mjaft emra të shqiptarëve të 4- 5 viteve të fundit janë me përmbajtje fetare.

2- Shqiptarët janë pushtuar herë pas here nga perandori të mëdha, të cilat dashur pa dashur kanë imponuar shumë elementë kulturorë, ndër të cilat edhe emrat.

3- Duke jetuar për një kohë të gjatë në Perandorinë Turke kanë shërbyer dhe si nëpunës në territore të ndryshme të perandorisë. Duke qenë në kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me kulturën e mjaft popujve që kanë jetuar në perandorinë turke kanë marrë dhe emra, ndër të tjerët dhe emra arabë.

4- Shqiptarët gjatë 15- 16 viteve të fundit janë bërë një popull emigrantësh. Gjatë këtyre viteve popullsia shqiptare është populli që kanë shkallën më të lartë të emigracionit në nivel botëror- 27%.

Duke jetuar, punuar në vende të tjera, ata marrin emra jo vetëm për fëmijët e tyre që jetojnë jashtë bashkë me ta, por edhe për nipër, mbesa që jetojnë në Shqipëri.

5 - 15- 16 vitet e fundit kemi një prirje për formim emrash të rinj, të cilët nuk i përkasin asnjë tradite kulturore. Këta emra shpesh formohen nga shkronja të caktuara të emrave të të dy prindërve dhe më rrallë ndeshim dhe bashkim të shkronjave të caktuara të emrave të gjyshërve, (gjyshja Vasilika, gjyshi Jani, nipi Vasjan).

Jo rrallë këta emra dalin në kundërshtim me rregullat gjuhësore të Shqipes. Përmend faktin që këta emra djemsh apo vajzash të formuara nga shkronja të veçanta të emrave të prindërve, shpesh dalin emra me shkronja të dubluara, të cilat nuk pranohen nga rregullat e gjuhës shqipe (më ka ndodhur që një studente ta kishte emrin Essa).

6- Ndër emrat e shqiptarëve vihet re prirja për mosrespektimin e mbaresave të gjinisë. Shpesh i njëjti emër përdoret dhe për meshkuj dhe për ferma (Miriam, Ingrid, Alketa- është një profesor, mjek në spital, që ka këtë emër dhe tani është në moshën 60-vjeçare).

7- Një nga arsyet që shqiptarët kanë marrë emra të huaj është fakti që deri në mesin e viteve ´50 të shek XX shumica dërmuese e popullsisë shqiptare arsimoheshin në vende të huaja dhe fëmijëve u vinin emra të huaj.

Unë mendoj që do të ishte mirë që edhe me çështjen e emrave shqiptare të krijonim fizionominë e vet kombëtare. Shqiptarët duhet të vënë emra të bukur që shqiptohen lehtë dhe ti identifikojnë si një popull me kulturën e vet specifike, në radhët e popujve me kultura të tjera. Ndoshta kjo çoroditje që vihet re tek emrat e shqiptarëve është pjesë e krizës shpirtërore të tranzicionit të stërzgjatur dhe uroj që të kalojë bashkë me këtë krizë.

SHEKULLI

----------


## Davius

SONDAZHI

Elona Demollari

*Në 3 klasa të para me 107 vogëlushë, 8 emra shqiptarë*

100 emrat e mëposhtëm nuk janë rastësorë. As janë mbledhur në një sipërfaqe të madhe të Tiranës. As u takojnë grupmoshave të ndryshme

Ata janë 100 vogëlushë 6-vjeçarë, nxënës të tre klasave të para në VETËM një nga shkollat 9-vjeçare publike të kryeqytetit. Në një nivel të vetëm mësimor (klasa e parë) dhe brenda një sipërfaqe kaq të vogël (sa gjysma e katit të një shkolle) vini re çfarë densiteti emrash të huaj.

Kur në 100 fëmijë, 6-vjeçarë, në tre klasa ngjitur me njëra tjetrën, gjen më pak se 10 emra shqiptarë - (ne na dolën 8, ju mund të bëni vetë një numërim, sepse është e vështirë të ndash emrat e huaj nga bashkime emrash apo mënyra të tjera emërimesh) - kjo do të thotë që gjendja është vërtet mbresëlënëse.

I lusim lexuesit të na mirëkuptojnë. Emrat e fëmijëve janë të gjithë shumë të bukur dhe vogëlushët tanë janë si yje. (Sa për dijeni, në listë ndodhen edhe së paku tre emra fëmijë gazetarësh, edhe ata të huaj).

Ky vëzhgim nuk synon asnjë lloj gjykimi mbi parapëlqimet e prindërve për emrat e fëmijëve, thjesht përpiqet të analizojë një ndryshim jo të vogël në konceptet tona shoqërore.

Abjel, Aleksandër, Alesia, Alisa, Ambra, Arbri, Brisilda, Daniel, Dario, Ditjon, Edma, Eneida, Ergi, Enkel, Fatjon, Iljen, Jera, Jutbina, Kaltra, Katerina, Klaudia, Krejgi, Luis, Mariglen, Nikel, Orest, Oreda, Patrik, Rei, Sara, Vivjen, Xhoi, Anja, Amra, Arbes, Artiol, Atea, Detjona, Eni, Erik, Esi, Fabjan, Fjodor, Grejsi, Kerstin, Kevin, Kletia, Klevis, Knid, Metjan, Nicole, Rey, Rubin, Samuel, Xhejms, Xhesika, Albas, Alirana, Athinadia, Bjorni, Brajan, Dejvi, Diljana, Dhorin, Egi, Emi, Fjona, Fjora, Gregori, Isabel, John, Jonathan, Jonid, Joseph, Klajna, Lora, Regi, Ksenia, Samanta, Skerdi, Spiro, Tea, Andrei, Edera, Embar, Kedi, Kerstin, Klei, Kris, Lion, Luka, Mario, Marjana, Megi, Naomi, Noel, Rea, Sidrit, Spiriton, Ted.

Shënim i redaktorit: Tre klasat e monitoruara kishin nga 34 deri 36 nxënës secila. Janë hequr nga lista, emrat që përsëriteshin

SHEKULLI

----------


## Davius

*Modernitet apo ekzibicionizëm?*

Nga Gëzim Tushi

Në të gjithë kohërat ne shqiptarët kemi patur bela me emrat e njerëzve. Vështirësi për ti gjetur, akoma më tepër vështirësi për të qenë autentikë, që të mos jenë të huazuar, të mos jenë fetarë, perëndimorë, turq, grekë, sllavë, myslimanë, katolikë e ortodoksë, etj. Por çfarë të jenë? Ku ti gjejnë emrat ne shqiptarët? Pastaj, a duhet të jetë fundja kaq shumë esencial shqetësimi për një gjë të tillë? Evolucioni i emrave të përdorur nga ne, vazhdimisht ka qenë objekt që i ka dhënë karburant një debati të pandërprerë, në shumicën e rasteve alogjik dhe demagogjik.

Në Shqipëri janë bërë eksperimente paradoksale në këtë fushë. Jam dakord me mendimin e studiuesit Adrian Klosi, i cili flet me neveri për marrëzinë totalitariste të shtetit komunist, që në përpjekje për të shqiptarizuar emrat, hartoi një Libër me emra, i cili u bë manual detyrues për të gjithë shqiptarët, bibël nominale e të gjithë gjendjeve civile të Shqipërisë.

Këtë ide e hedhin edhe sot disa njerëz, që harrojnë çfarë ka ndodhur dhe propozojnë përsëri që shteti të tejkalojë të drejtën e tij publike, të nxjerrë ligj për nomenklaturën e emrave të njerëzve, duke ndërhyrë në këtë çështje ngushtësisht private. Sipas mendimit tim, tashmë çdo gjë është e qartë dhe nuk ka pse ngatërrohemi me këmbët tona, as pse të shpikim standarde nacionale që bien ndesh me parametrat e qytetërimit modern.

Motivet që determinojnë dëshirat e prindërve dhe të afërmve që propozojnë dhe vendosin emrat e fëmijëve janë të larmishme. Tani ka një shpërthim të natyrshëm të modernitetit të emrave. Ky proces i natyrshëm kohor, shpesh në shoqërinë tone ka marrë formën e qëllimit në vetvete dhe shfaqet si ekzibicionizëm nominal.

Çfarë është duke ndodhur momentalisht? Shoqëria shqiptare, sidomos pas viteve 90-të ka pësuar ndryshime të rëndësishme shpesh kaotike edhe në këtë aspekt. Ka një përmbysje gjigante të nomenklaturës dhe të zgjedhjes së emrave të fëmijëve, përpjekje të sforcuara për emra vetjakë sa më të përveçëm, origjinal, me shkëlqim estetik dhe fonetik

Natyrisht ne jemi popull i vogël dhe e ndjejmë peshën e presionit të gjithanshëm të botës moderne. Sa duhet të ndihet dhe deri në çmasë duhet të përballohet kjo, është një çështje që nuk diskutohet dot sot. E ardhmja do të thotë shumë gjëra, do të shtrojë shumë imperativa.

Dikush thotë se është shprehje e kompleksit të inferioritetit, dikush e konsideron shfaqje të dukshme mode dhe ekzibicioni nominal. Argumente mund të gjejmë boll, por ato nuk kanë vlerë përballë faktit, që njerëzit kanë të drejtën e tyre të gjejnë një emër që u pëlqen, pa frikën e paragjykimeve dhe etiketimeve të vjetra patriarkale, ideologjike, nacionaliste apo fetare. Nuk mund të pretendohet që të cenohet privacia e njeriut, aq më pak e drejta e tij që të vendosë fëmijës një emër që dëshiron, pavarësisht ndarjes së vjetër me karakter nacionalist, fetar apo ideologjik.

Emri i njeriut nuk është esencial dhe nuk thotë ndonjë gjë të rëndësishme. Vlera e njeriut nuk është e lidhur me emrin nominal, i cili është zgjedhje e rastësishme. Patriotizmi, dashuria për vendin, kulturën, gjuhën, traditat, zakonet e mira janë të lidhura më shpirtin e njeriut, me botën e tij të brendshme, me sjelljet dhe standardet e qytetërimit. Këto po, këto janë esenciale dhe ja vlen të diskutohet 

SHEKULLI

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> SONDAZHI
> 
> Elona Demollari
> 
> 
> Ky vëzhgim nuk synon asnjë lloj gjykimi mbi parapëlqimet e prindërve për emrat e fëmijëve, thjesht përpiqet të analizojë një ndryshim jo të vogël në konceptet tona shoqërore.
> 
> Abjel, Aleksandër, Alesia, Alisa, Ambra, Arbri, Brisilda, Daniel, Dario, Ditjon, Edma, Eneida, Ergi, Enkel, Fatjon, Iljen, Jera, Jutbina, Kaltra, Katerina, Klaudia, Krejgi, Luis, Mariglen, Nikel, Orest, Oreda, Patrik, Rei, Sara, Vivjen, Xhoi, Anja, Amra, Arbes, Artiol, Atea, Detjona, Eni, Erik, Esi, Fabjan, Fjodor, Grejsi, Kerstin, Kevin, Kletia, Klevis, Knid, Metjan, Nicole, Rey, Rubin, Samuel, Xhejms, Xhesika, Albas, Alirana, Athinadia, Bjorni, Brajan, Dejvi, Diljana, Dhorin, Egi, Emi, Fjona, Fjora, Gregori, Isabel, John, Jonathan, Jonid, Joseph, Klajna, Lora, Regi, Ksenia, Samanta, Skerdi, Spiro, Tea, Andrei, Edera, Embar, Kedi, Kerstin, Klei, Kris, Lion, Luka, Mario, Marjana, Megi, Naomi, Noel, Rea, Sidrit, Spiriton, Ted.
> 
> ...


Cfare prinderish idiote po prodhohen nga 1990 e deri me sot. Shumica jane per tu shukur ne mur.

Ca jane keto, naomi, noel,tea,andrei,xhon,xhejms ? Po te me presesh koken mua nese nuk i kane vendosur shumica derrmuese femrat keto emra femijeve.

----------


## goldian

vertete disa emra jane shume qesharake
kerstin,knid.rey e ato emrat qe tha hyj njeriu se kuptoj se si mund ti pershtaten dhe mbiemrit
nejse cdo njeri di veten

----------


## Julius

> Abjel, Aleksandër, Alesia, Alisa, Ambra, Arbri, Brisilda, Daniel, Dario, Ditjon, Edma, Eneida, Ergi, Enkel, Fatjon, Iljen, Jera, Jutbina, Kaltra, Katerina, Klaudia, Krejgi, Luis, Mariglen, Nikel, Orest, Oreda, Patrik, Rei, Sara, Vivjen, Xhoi, Anja, Amra, Arbes, Artiol, Atea, Detjona, Eni, Erik, Esi, Fabjan, Fjodor, Grejsi, Kerstin, Kevin, Kletia, Klevis, Knid, Metjan, Nicole, Rey, Rubin, Samuel, Xhejms, Xhesika, Albas, Alirana, Athinadia, Bjorni, Brajan, Dejvi, Diljana, Dhorin, Egi, Emi, Fjona, Fjora, Gregori, Isabel, John, Jonathan, Jonid, Joseph, Klajna, Lora, Regi, Ksenia, Samanta, Skerdi, Spiro, Tea, Andrei, Edera, Embar, Kedi, Kerstin, Klei, Kris, Lion, Luka, Mario, Marjana, Megi, Naomi, Noel, Rea, Sidrit, Spiriton, Ted.


lol Po këta e kanë me gjithë mend e???? 
Pupupu! Tha xhaxhi Vani!! 
Ça janë këto emra mër????

----------


## alda09

Po ne jemi ne vend te huaj e ua kemi vene emrat femijeve puro shqiptar(edhe pse ketu nuk i shqiptojn mire) aty qenkan amerikanizuar e kongolenizuar.

Ka thene mire dikush me larte qe graria i germojne keto emra.

Nje i aferm qe kam ne shqiperi ka tre vajza dhe e dini c'fare emrash kane?
-xhiljona
-xhesjola
-xhesilda
hajde dalloj nga nj-tj,dhe nga vijne keta emra.

----------


## Jack Watson

> evin, Kletia, Klevis, Knid, Metjan, Nicole, Rey, Rubin, Samuel, Xhejms, Xhesika, Albas, Alirana, Athinadia, Bjorni, Brajan, Dejvi, Diljana, Dhorin, Egi, Emi, Fjona, Fjora, Gregori, Isabel, J*ohn, Jonathan, Jonid, Joseph,* Klajna, Lora, Regi, Ksenia, Samanta, Skerdi, Spiro, Tea, Andrei, Edera, Embar, Kedi, Kerstin, Klei, Kris, Lion, Luka, Mario, Marjana, Megi, Naomi, Noel, Rea, Sidrit, Spiriton, Ted.


Te emrat me bold ja ka fut pordhës gazetarja, nëpër rregjistra shkollash emrat shkruhen ashtu siç lexohen, s'ka të shkrume aty psh John, por Xhon.

----------


## Julius

Jack, aty ke dhe këto emra:



> Nicole, Rey, Rubin, Samuel,* Xhejms, Xhesika*,


Emri në rregjistrin e shkollës shkruhet si në çertifikatat e lindjes. Nëse një çift ka rregjistru kalamanin e vet si John, atëherë shkolla e ka po John. *Nuk ka ligj që të ndalohet tia shkruash emrin John fëmijës.* . 
Gjë që është gabim për mendimin tim.

----------


## drague

> Jack, aty ke dhe këto emra:
> 
> 
> Emri në rregjistrin e shkollës shkruhet si në çertifikatat e lindjes. Nëse një çift ka rregjistru kalamanin e vet si John, atëherë shkolla e ka po John. *Nuk ka ligj që të ndalohet tia shkruash emrin John fëmijës.* . 
> Gjë që është gabim për mendimin tim.


Tulipan e njejta gje ndodh edhe ne Gjermani,prandaj mos u habisni.
Emrat i vene simbas artisteve ose futbollisteve te preferuar.

----------


## Julius

Ajo punë dihet se gjermoni gjermon osht. Kisha përshtypjen se këto emrat e "artisto-sportistëve" ishin privilegj i gabelëve dhe gabelxhinjve te ne. Se ata çoku manin emra Diksheltoni psh apo Rambo Vandami etj Madje kjo ishte vaksinë e mirë për të mos mbajt shqipot emra të tillë... 


Po kësaj ça t'i thuash: 



> (Sa për dijeni, në listë ndodhen edhe së paku tre emra fëmijë gazetarësh, edhe ata të huaj).

----------


## alibaba

Duhet ligj.

Duhet listën me emra shqip-ilirë. Edhe ofiçari t'i thotë prindit "zgjidhe njërin nga këta". Eh jo valla une po due me ja lanë emnin John. Po ofiçari le t'i thotë "nuk bën John edhe pikë, zgjidhe njërin nga këta që është në listë".

Pastaj do kryente punë edhe i gjobë 5.000 lekë të reja për atë që dëgjohet duke e thirrur me emër të huaj.

----------


## land

une e quaj gje pozitive,te pakten shqiptaret hoqen dore nga emrat e shemtuar myslyman,te tipit mahmut,muhamed,azis,zylyf etj.

----------


## drague

> une e quaj gje pozitive,te pakten shqiptaret hoqen dore nga emrat e shemtuar myslyman,te tipit mahmut,muhamed,azis,zylyf etj.


Gjithashtu dhe "myslimonet "e Shqiperise i vejn kto emra :shkelje syri:  amerikan

----------


## E=mc²

> SONDAZHI
> 
> 
> 
> Arbri, Fatjon
> 
> Shënim i redaktorit: Tre klasat e monitoruara kishin nga 34 deri 36 nxënës secila. Janë hequr nga lista, emrat që përsëriteshin
> 
> SHEKULLI


nga te gjitha ata emra qe jane postuar vetem keta te dy jane vertet shqipetar sepse nqs juve emri arber ju duket i huaj atehere cfare ishin fiset e Arberit qe thuajse me te lashtet ne historine e shqiperise emri fatjon eshte po shqipetar sepse po ta analizosh mire do te thote fati jone shkurtimi eshte fatjon kurse per emrat e tjere nuk duhen lene me grate te shikojne telenovela sepse po shkallojne fare :i terbuar:

----------


## land

> Gjithashtu dhe "myslimonet "e Shqiperise i vejn kto emra amerikan


nja dy tre mij myslymon ka shqipria,dhe ata jevgj jane. :shkelje syri:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dias10

> nga te gjitha ata emra qe jane postuar vetem keta te dy jane vertet shqipetar sepse nqs juve emri arber ju duket i huaj atehere cfare ishin fiset e Arberit qe thuajse me te lashtet ne historine e shqiperise emri fatjon eshte po shqipetar sepse po ta analizosh mire do te thote fati jone shkurtimi eshte fatjon kurse per emrat e tjere nuk duhen lene me grate te shikojne telenovela sepse po shkallojne fare


Pastaj ka dhe nja dy te tjere qe jane emra ilire si psh Skerdi(forme e shkurter e Skerdilajd) ose Kletia(forma femerore e Kliti).
Pastaj Enkel nga fisi ilir i enkelejve.
Si dhe Rea nje perendeshe pellasge.
Pastaj eshte emri Arbes=ar+bes=besart=bese arte.
Ka nja dy emra ku luhet me tingujt. Restoja eshte majmuneri.

----------


## alibaba

> Jo po ti vejn Baftjar Qerim Bilal Hatixhe Iman Fadile.


Nuk njoh unë as Baftjar as Xhejms.

Emrat ndahen vetëm në dy lloje: Iliro-shqiptarë dhe Jo-Iliro-shqiptarë.

Të parët duhet të lejohen, dhe të dytët duhet të ndalohen rreptësisht.

----------


## Julius

Stat rosa pristina nomine,  nomina nuda tenemus.

----------

